# Différence Barre de signets / Menu signets



## Filou53 (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir.

Question stupide peut-être mais cela fait tout un temps que je me la pose:
quelle est la différence exacte entre la Barre de signets et le Menu signets dans Safari ?
Ou plus précisément, quel est l'intérêt du Menu signets par rapport à la barre ? 

Merci pour vos éclaircissements 

Filou


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

Dans la barre de signets, la place, m&#234;me si tu as un grand &#233;cran, est assez limit&#233;e. Et si tu y cr&#233;es des dossiers de signets, cela fait vite charg&#233;.

En utilisant le men signet, tu peux ajouter des dizaines et des dizaines de signets, moins utilis&#233;s surement, mais auquels tu pourras acc&#233;der assez facilement tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Filou53 (18 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dans la barre de signets, la place, même si tu as un grand écran, est assez limitée. Et si tu y crées des dossiers de signets, cela fait vite chargé.
> 
> En utilisant le men signet, tu peux ajouter des dizaines et des dizaines de signets, moins utilisés surement, mais auquels tu pourras accéder assez facilement tout de même.



Merci pour ta réponse.
Mais tu trouves pas que l'intérêt est quand même limité ?
Tu peux aussi te créer dans la barre un dossier fourre-tout, non ?

J'ai lu un peu l'aide en ligne à ce propos, c'est plutôt fouillis !
(c'est d'ailleurs un des trucs que je regrette par rapport au PC: l'aide en ligne Apple, c'est pas terrible :hein:  ) 

Filou


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu un peu l'aide en ligne à ce propos, c'est plutôt fouillis !
> (c'est d'ailleurs un des trucs que je regrette par rapport au PC: l'aide en ligne Apple, c'est pas terrible :hein:  )
> 
> Filou



On ne peut pas être fort partout   

Mais est-ce le plus important ? Si la machine est simple à prendre en main...


----------



## Filou53 (18 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas être fort partout
> 
> Mais est-ce le plus important ? Si la machine est simple à prendre en main...



Là, je suis tout à fait d'accord 

Filou


----------

